# DIY - grass marking dye



## slomo

Heard of blue food coloring. Not cheap in the quantity I would need. What about Kool Aid? That stains carpets and shirts like mad. Another one, grape juice concentrate. How about a cheap bottle of wine? Those will stain stuff.

Store bought marking stuff is roughly a dollar an ounce. Waiting to hear from a wise person, go to store X and get this 5 gallon bucket of _ _ _ _ _. What do you all think?

slomo


----------



## SGrabs33

Liquid Harvest Lazer Blue Concentrated Spray Pattern Indicator is only 66 cents per oz.

I used 1/2 oz. the last time I sprayed my 4500 sq ft and it was the perfect amount.


----------



## slomo

1/2 oz per 1k feet? Or a half ounce per 4500 sq feet? What's the dosage? Did you do a half dose?

slomo


----------



## Redtenchu

slomo said:


> Heard of blue food coloring. Not cheap in the quantity I would need. What about Kool Aid? That stains carpets and shirts like mad. Another one, grape juice concentrate. How about a cheap bottle of wine? Those will stain stuff.
> 
> Store bought marking stuff is roughly a dollar an ounce. Waiting to hear from a wise person, go to store X and get this 5 gallon bucket of _ _ _ _ _. What do you all think?
> 
> slomo


These would not be a good idea. The marking dye specifically made for chemical applications are designed to wear off and fade after a few days. If you oversprayed onto a fence or driveway, it would be gone soon after. but if you used Kool Aide or something else, the stain would likely stay on your driveway, fence or house for months.


----------



## SGrabs33

slomo said:


> 1/2 oz per 1k feet? Or a half ounce per 4500 sq feet? What's the dosage? Did you do a half dose?
> slomo


I used a total of 1/2-3/4 oz on my whole 4500 Sq Ft. Tracker dye wont hurt anything, i don't think. You can use their applications rates as a guide but find the amount that works the best for you!


----------

